# [OT] Das ewige Thema: KDE oder Gnome oder ... ?

## slick

Ich bin gerade dabei Gentoo nicht nur als Server sondern auch als Client einzusetzen. Dabei stellt sich mir wie immer dieselbe Frage. KDE oder Gnome oder etwas anderes? 

Mit KDE komm ich am besten klar (alte S*SE-Erfahrung), scheint aber in Sachen Performance einen schlechten Ruf zu haben.

Gnome mag (anscheinend) schneller sein, ist aber für mich gewöhnungsbedüftiger und soll auchn nicht so weit konfigurierbar sein.

Was mir ausserdem wichtig ist. Einfache Installation. Ich möchte zu Anfang nur mein Emerge starten und dann solls gehen. Später kann man sich ja noch intensivert damit auseinandersetzen.

windowmaker reizt mich noch, da ich den für klein und schnell halte, aber da doch ein wenig Gewöhnungsbedüfttig. (Sind sie das nicht alle?  :Wink:  )

Deswegen hier die ewige Frage, was nehmt ihr, warum, und was ist euch dabei wichtig ?

Dazu eine knappe Umfrage.

Edit ian!:

Thema Off-Topic gesetzt.

----------

## dertobi123

Setz das Topic mal auf [OT] und installier dir das, was dir am besten gefällt. 1000 User = 1000 verschiedene Meinungen. Probier halt alles aus, irgendwo wirst du hängenbleiben.

Gruß Tobias

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Ich schließ mich meinen Vorgänger an, ich hatte trotz jahrerlanger Erfahrung mit Gnome neulich Fehlermeldungen die nicht feierlich waren. Ich finds trotzdem dass es ein schöner Desktop ist, habe aber auch keine Probleme mich ans Fluxbox oder der Console zu setzen. Ich mag halt Gnome.

Aber Fefe schrieb was lustiges zu Gnome und zwar  hier

Grüsse von der Birnbaumtruhe.

----------

## ian!

Ach ja. Hoffentlich entartet das nicht in einen "Religionskrieg".

Da hätte man auch Fragen können:

Welchen Lebenspartner soll ich nehmen?blonddunkelhaarigbraucht keine Haare, eine Glatze tut's auch

Sowas kann man schlecht beantworten. Benutze den, der dir am besten gefällt. Gnome und KDE liegen was die Usability angeht IMHO beide weit vorne. Ich möchte mein KDE (bin seid Version 1.x dabei) jedenfalls nicht mehr missen. Genauso wenig die ganzen Gnome-Applikationen. Ich denke, ein guter Mix macht es aus.

Aber man sollte generell immer mal wieder über den Tellerrand schauen und andere DE's ausprobieren. Das mache ich z.B. wenn neue Versionen rauskommen (z.B. XFCE3.9x, Fluxbox, Gnome etc.).

BTW: KDE ist wesentlich fixer geworden. Und das soll unter 3.2 noch besser werden. Geschweige denn, wenn Qt4 rauskommt. Das soll nochmal einen erheblichen Schub geben.

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## slick

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1000 User = 1000 verschiedene Meinungen. Probier halt alles aus, irgendwo wirst du hängenbleiben.
> 
> 

 

Genau diese 1000 Meinungen interessieren mich! Jeder hate einen Grund das System zu wählen. Ob es ein "ich wurde so geboren" oder ein "weils schnell und stabil" ist ist erstmal vollkommen egal. Ich will halt nur andere Meinungen wissen. Sicher werde ich experimentieren, aber ein paar Meinungen wäre da schon hilfreich.

 *ian! wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ach ja. Hoffentlich entartet das nicht in einen "Religionskrieg".
> 
> 

 

Will ich nicht dran schuld sein. Aber ich denke mal man kann ja sachlich das jeweilige Pro und Contra darlegen.

... und auf die Frage welche Partnerin ich habe will, würde ich auch nicht antworten: "... weil die blonden einfach besser sind wie die dicken"  :Wink: 

mfg

----------

## xraver

 *slick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mit KDE komm ich am besten klar (alte S*SE-Erfahrung), scheint aber in Sachen Performance einen schlechten Ruf zu haben.
> 
> 

 

KDE wird unter Gentoo sicherlich stabiler laufen als unter SuSE - die Erfahrung habe ich gemacht.

 *slick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was mir ausserdem wichtig ist. Einfache Installation. Ich möchte zu Anfang nur mein Emerge starten und dann solls gehen.
> 
> 

 

Das könnte dir weiter helfen;

http://gentoo.de/inhalte/doku/einrichtung/desktop/#header_3

 *slick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> windowmaker reizt mich noch, da ich den für klein und schnell halte, aber da doch ein wenig Gewöhnungsbedüfttig. (Sind sie das nicht alle?  )
> 
> 

 

Vileicht wären das noch blackbox zu erwähnen. Sehr klein und sehr schnell.

 *slick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Deswegen hier die ewige Frage, was nehmt ihr, warum, und was ist euch dabei wichtig ?
> 
> 

 

Für kleine Sachen oder wenn ich mal zocken möchte benutze ich blackbox. Der geringe Speicherverbrauch und die Geschwindigkeit überzeugen einfach. Ansonten kommt als Täglicher Desktop KDE zu Einsatz. Warum? Weill KDE echt irgentwann mal zum Linux-StandartDesktop mutieren könnte  :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Ansonten kommt als Täglicher Desktop KDE zu Einsatz. Warum? Weill KDE echt irgentwann mal zum Linux-StandartDesktop mutieren könnte 

 Genau das ist ein Punkt, der einen von ian! befürchteten Religionskrieg auslösen könnte.  :Smile:  Wenn schon Diskussionen um WM / DE, dann doch bitte sachlich und ohne zu rumzutrollen.

Gruß To*Aber-mein-Gnome-ist-besser-als-KDE*bias  :Wink: 

----------

## SEth|

also ich nutze atm KDE 3.2 alpha 1 (werd wohl heute auf alpha 2 umsteigen) und finds schon schön flott  :Wink: 

naja. jedenfalls sollte man - wie ich und der rest wohl hier - selbst rausfinden was man am liebsten hat... beides hat vor und nachteile, allerdings beginnen die programmierer beider environments wohl schön langsam vom andren zu lernen. also: man darf gespannt sein...

----------

## xraver

XFCE4 ist nu auch draussn  :Wink: . Vileicht die Alternative zwischen Gnome und KDE.

----------

## dpi209

Ich nutze momentan XFCE-4 (3.99.4) und muss sagen, der ist als DE zwar etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber wenigstens noch lange nicht so speicherhungrig wie die beiden Grossen. 

windowmaker habe ich auch - auf nem Rechner mit einer anderen Distro  :Wink:  - und muss sagen, dass auch der seine interessanten Punkte hat - ich sprech mal die Menüs und Applets an  :Very Happy: 

Ich würd sagen, probier einfach mal rum, verkehrt sind die meisten WM / DE nicht - kommt halt drauf an, wo du sie einsetzt.

Für nen "Büroclient" kommen m.E. aufgrund der Komplettheit momentan KDE und GNOME trotzdem noch am Besten...

----------

## iDeJ

hm, auf gentoo nutze ich KDE, musste zwar irgendwie emerge 3 mal neu anhauen bis es lief und irgendwie wird anstatt kdm hin und wieder mal xdm gestartet, und wenn kdm starte krieg ich sämtliche Gruppen und Benutzer des Systems aufgelistet und nix geht richtig, aber wenn's läuft, wunderbat  :Wink: 

evt. wer d ich ma Gnome ausprobieren, aber irgendwie find ich von dem was ich gesehen hab (bi SuSE8.1) das GrundLayout nicht so prickelnd und

den Funktionsumfang auch nicht;)

windowmaker läuft/lief auf meinem Router und hat da echt gute Dienste geleistet (bis ich das Teil irgendwie gehimmelt hab, also den Router nicht WM) ..

----------

## dertobi123

SuSE behandelt den Gnome im Vergleich zu KDE auch ziemlich stiefmütterlich. Einen aktuellen Gnome kannst du nicht mit einem aktuellen Gnome von SuSE geschweige denn mit einem von SuSE 8.1 vergleichen.

Gruß Tobias

----------

## sirro

 *SEth| wrote:*   

> also ich nutze atm KDE 3.2 alpha 1 (werd wohl heute auf alpha 2 umsteigen) und finds schon schön flott 

 

Hm, im Portage ist das aber nicht drin, oder?

Ich hab mit oder ohne Keywords seit heute KDE 3.1.4 drin. Wenn ich eh update, kann ich ja direkt auf 3.2 gehen (bin ja ein Freund von unstable  :Smile: )

----------

## dertobi123

alpha1 ist im Portage, alpha2 ... mmmhhh grade zu faul zum gucken. Die Pakete sind aber masked, werf einen Blick in /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask  :Wink: 

Gruß Tobias

----------

## sirro

Super, danke für die schnelle Anwort. Das scheint ja etwas aufwendiger zu installieren zu sein, ist ein Block drin. Werde ich wohl diese nacht oder morgen mal probieren.

----------

## xraver

 *iDeJ wrote:*   

> ...und wenn kdm starte krieg ich sämtliche Gruppen und Benutzer des Systems aufgelistet und nix geht richtig...

 

Ich bin der Meinung das man das einstellen kann. Schau mal ins Kontrollcenter - dort kannst du kdm konfigurieren.

----------

## iDeJ

dann erklär mir ma wieso ich das nur manchmal hab (eigentlich hatte ich das nur 2 mal, danach war ich's irgendwie los), viel brenneder interessiert mich wieso ich immer xdm gestartet bekomme und nicht kdm..

----------

## dertobi123

Weil du den Lokalisierungs-Guide nicht gelesen und /etc/rc.conf nicht editiert hast?

Tobias

----------

## ian!

 *iDeJ wrote:*   

> dann erklär mir ma wieso ich das nur manchmal hab (eigentlich hatte ich das nur 2 mal, danach war ich's irgendwie los), viel brenneder interessiert mich wieso ich immer xdm gestartet bekomme und nicht kdm..

 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/desktop.xml

Code listing 3.5, 3.6 und 3.7.

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## iDeJ

danke, kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor, achja das hab ich schon 3 mal gelesen  :Wink: 

muss irgendwas anderes sein, weil hin und wieder startet kde ja  :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

Das ist ja schön. Was nun? Sollen wir die Glaskugeln rausholen, oder verrätst du uns, wie deine Konfiguration aussieht?

Tobias

----------

## ian!

 *iDeJ wrote:*   

> muss irgendwas anderes sein, weil hin und wieder startet kde ja 

 

Ja wie jetzt? Oben schreibst Du doch:

 *iDeJ wrote:*   

> viel brenneder interessiert mich wieso ich immer xdm gestartet bekomme und nicht kdm..

 

Somit geht man doch davon aus, daß KDE nicht startet. Oder wie muss man das jetzt verstehen?

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## ian!

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Das ist ja schön. Was nun? Sollen wir die Glaskugeln rausholen, oder verrätst du uns, wie deine Konfiguration aussieht?

 

Ich hol schonmal den Glasreiniger, gell?  :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

Ich auch, ich fürchte mit einer Flasche kommen wir nicht aus  :Wink: 

Tobias

----------

## ian!

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Ich auch, ich fürchte mit einer Flasche kommen wir nicht aus 

 

Das mag sein.  :Wink: 

@IDeJ:

Wir wandern hier aber so langsam ins Off-Topic ab.  Bitte eröffne für dein Problem einen eigenen Thread. Diesen dann bitte mit Auszügen deiner Konfigurationsdateien.

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## kosta

Hi,

um mal wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurückzukommen: Ich benutze KDE. KDE trifft meinen persönlichen Geschmack vom Aussehen her am besten, es liefert gute Programme mit (Konqeror, Kmail, Kile, KOffice usw,) und man kann es sehr schön an die eigenen Bedürfnisse anpassen. Gut finde ich auch, dass eine Menge übersetzte Dokumentationen mitgeliefert werden, und das viele Anwendungen, wie z.B. licq, MPlayer u.a. mit Hilfe von Frontends,Plugins  o.ä. in das "Look and Feel" von KDE eingepasst werden können. 

Gnome ist ebenfalls ein tolles Stück Software, hat auch viele dieser Vorteile aufzuweisen, und die "kleineren" Desktop-Manager haben ihre Vorteile auf schwächeren Maschinen, aber KDE hat für mich eben das gewisse Etwas.

Mein "Killer-Feature" von Gentoo ist eigentlich, dass ich mit einem einfachen "emerge kde" und den richtigen Use-Flags einen Desktop bekomme, der alle Wünsche erfüllt, z.B. DivX-Filme sehen. So gesehen ist Gentoo der perfekte Unterbau für KDE.

Schade eigentlich, dass nicht mehr Postings zu diesem Thema kommen, ich liebe eigentlich niveauvolle Diskussionen KDE vs. Gnome vs. Rest der Welt, und das Gentoo-Forum ist das einzige Forum, wo so etwas nicht gleich in einen Flamewar ausartet.

----------

## dertobi123

 *kosta wrote:*   

> Ich benutze KDE. KDE trifft meinen persönlichen Geschmack vom Aussehen her am besten, es liefert gute Programme mit (Konqeror, Kmail, Kile, KOffice usw,) und man kann es sehr schön an die eigenen Bedürfnisse anpassen. Gut finde ich auch, dass eine Menge übersetzte Dokumentationen mitgeliefert werden, und das viele Anwendungen, wie z.B. licq, MPlayer u.a. mit Hilfe von Frontends,Plugins  o.ä. in das "Look and Feel" von KDE eingepasst werden können. 

 Nahezu das gleiche könnte ich auch sagen, allerdings aus der Perspektive eines Gnome Users. Im Funktionsumfang unterscheiden sich KDE und Gnome fast gar nicht mehr, beide haben eigene Office Applikationen, beide haben eigene Frontends für MPlayer oder Xine, das Look & Feel ist sehr gut anpassbar. Das einzige, was ich an KDE besser finde, als an Gnome, ist das Kontrollzentrum. In sich konsistent, alle wichtigen (und auch unwichtige Sachen) lassen sich schnell einstellen, und vor allem: Übersichtlich. Das Gnome Pendant finde ich unübersichtlich und unvollständig, einige (für mich) wichtige Sachen kann ich nur im gconf-editor einstellen. Selbiger erinnert mich nahezu jedes mal an dieses unsägliche Ding aus Redmond, allein wegen dieser Assoziation gehört das Ding für mich abgeschafft.

 *kosta wrote:*   

> Gnome ist ebenfalls ein tolles Stück Software, hat auch viele dieser Vorteile aufzuweisen, und die "kleineren" Desktop-Manager haben ihre Vorteile auf schwächeren Maschinen, aber KDE hat für mich eben das gewisse Etwas.

 Und darum geht es, die beiden großen DE tun sich mittlerweile so wenig, dass die Entscheidung für eines der beiden sich lediglich am eigenen Geschmack orientieren sollte. Ich finde auch das neue XFCE auf jeden Fall eine Betrachtung wert, ein sexy Stück Code  :Wink: 

 *kosta wrote:*   

> Schade eigentlich, dass nicht mehr Postings zu diesem Thema kommen, ich liebe eigentlich niveauvolle Diskussionen KDE vs. Gnome vs. Rest der Welt, und das Gentoo-Forum ist das einzige Forum, wo so etwas nicht gleich in einen Flamewar ausartet.

 Schön, dass das mal jemand in der Deutlichkeit sagt!  :Smile:  Im Vergleich zu anderen Foren läuft das meiste hier On-Topic und viel wichtiger: Atmosphäre und Ton stimmen.

Auch von mir: Daumen hoch!

Gruß Tobias

----------

## reptile

genau um geschmack gehts auch bei mir: ich benutze im moment gnome, finde auch, dass sich sich von 2.2 zu 2.4 extrem viel getan hat.

ausserdem kompiliert es schneller als kde :)

wo gibts eigentlich ebuilds für die alpha von kde 3.2? hatte das schon mal unter debian getestet, habs in den letzten wochen nicht mehr testen können... unter /usr/portage/kde-base kann ich sie nicht finden.

mfg, reptile

----------

## dertobi123

Sync mal, alpha2 ist im portage. (aber gemasked)

Gruß Tobias

----------

## ralph

Jup, alpha2 ist da.

Zu finden unter /usr/portage/kde-base/kdebase/kdebase-3.2.0_alpha2.ebuild.

Und das tolle, es läuft (zumindest bei mir).   :Wink: 

----------

## sirro

Man sollte dazu sagen, dass nach einem (jedem) sync in der Datei /usr/portage/profiles/packages.mask folgende Zeilen auszukommenteren sind:

```
(~)$ grep kde /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask

# new kde versions mask

#>=kde-base/kdelibs-3.2.0_alpha1

#>=kde-base/kdebase-3.2.0_alpha1

#>=kde-base/kdesdk-3.2.0_alpha1

#>=kde-base/kdenetwork-3.2.0_alpha1

#>=kde-base/kdepim-3.2.0_alpha1

#>=kde-base/arts-1.2.0_alpha1
```

Noch ein Tipp: der Sprung von 3.1.3 ist nicht ohne Problem möglich (kdelibs(base?) blockt das aktuellere QT). Von 3.1.4 ist es kein Problem.

EDIT: hatte nicht gesehen, dass Tobi erwähnt hatte, dass es gemasked ist   :Embarassed: 

----------

## ralph

Stimmt natürlich, aber man kann auch einfach die Datei /etc/portage/package.unmask anlegen und die betroffenen Packete dort hineinschreiben. Ist komfortabler, als immer wieder auszukommentieren.

----------

## hoschi

darf ich die kde-fluxbox-xfce user mal was fragen:

ich habe gnome2.4 und leider mit gxine als auch mit dem ausrichten der ordner in nautilus(dateimanager von gnome) probleme, letzteres nervt mich gewaltig...es besteht scheinbar wirklich keine möglichkeit die icons "manuell" anzuordnen und dann wie unter windows "am raster auszurichten"!

auf dem desktop gehts, für den ja auch nautilus zuständig ist aber nicht im dateimanager  :Sad: 

deswegen meine frage:

kann das fluxbox, kde oder xfce?

----------

## kollega

der konqueror dürft es schon machen unter kde. den nautilus finde ich nicht wirklich prickelnd... aber für was einen filemanager wenns doch immernoch die konsole gibt?!?!?!   :Cool: 

----------

## ian!

Liebe Leute, bleibt doch bitte on Topic.

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## cornergraf

Vielleicht kann mir ja hier auch einer weiterhelfen,

Im moment benutze ich Enlightenment DR16.5 Der ist (lange) nicht perfekt, aber im moment vielleicht noch die beste Wahl.

KDE und GNOME sind mir zu aufgeblasen, ich will einfach einen windowmanager.

Windowmaker waere nicht schlecht, wenn da nicht die ganzen icons waeren die man anscheinend nicht entfernen kann. ich brauche und will solche icons nicht, die maus sollte volkommen reichen um programme zu starten.

fluxbox erfuellt da schon eher meine ansprueche, bietet aber vielleicht doch ein bischen zu wenig funktionalitaet, vielleicht probier ich es spaeter aber doch noch einmal aus.

Afterstep ist zu haesslich und nicht genugend konfigurierbar. fuer xfce gilt in etwa das selbe *beides nicht viel ausprobiert, macht aber einfach einen miserablen ersteindruck.

was ich von einem windowmanager oder auch einer DE erwarte:

-programme werden per mausclick auf desktop oder launcher-bar gestartet, letztere sollte gut konfigurierbar sein. Es darf nicht viele mausclicks benoetigen um ein programm zu starten (momentan enlightenment, vielleicht aber nur schlecht konfiguriert).

-Ansonsten sollen nur von mir geoeffnete programme den bildschirmplatz verwenden, und evtl zusatzapps (pager etc) sollen konfigurierbar und beweglich sein.

-Zu guter letzt sollte es moeglich sein den windowmanager nach wunsch zu skinnen/ guter theme support sollte vorhanden sein. (viele enlightenment themes funktionieren bei mir nicht richtig, es ist unmoeglich herauszufinden wie man selber themes macht)

so etwas konnte ich bis jetzt nicht finden, im moment warte ich auf das neue enlightenment. falls jemand einen windowmanager / DE kennt das meinen ansrpuechen entspricht, waere ich fuer einen tip dankbar.

(edit: ich bin jetzt wieder bei fluxbox...  mir fehlt eine ordentliche launcher bar, dann waere  ich wohl zufrieden. naja)

----------

## zypher

Xfce4 hsat Du schon probiert? Ich hab' ungefähr die gleichen Ansprüche an ein DE und bin mit xfce4 zufrieden.

Um beim Topic zu bleiben: Das ist es, was mich von gnome und kde abhält, ich brauch die meisten features einfach nicht, wieso dann mit den Nachteilen rumärgern?

----------

## bashir

Hi!

Ich habe mir auch lang überlegt (und nach vielen "emerge window-manager-x") blieb ich doch wieder bei KDE hängen. 

Nicht, dass mir fluxbox oder Gnome oder IceWM nicht gefallen würden. Auch die Funktionalität (insbesondere von Gnome) sind oft ebenso stark wie von KDE; aber (es musste ja kommen) unter KDE ist oft vieles intuitiver zu bedienen als unter anderen Window-Managern.

Im Übrigen habe ich hier eine Umgebung, die momentan komplett auf Gentoo umgestellt wird (von Win XP) und ich persönlich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, das Non-Power-User (IMHO oft der Spezies DAU angehörig) mit KDE schneller und leichter zurecht kommen als mit Gnome, geschweige denn Fluxbox. 

Ich bleibe dann auch bei KDE, um mich mit den auftretenden Problemen besser beschäftigen zu können (btw fish:// oder smb:// unter konqueror ist für viele mit Laptop eine echte Erleichterung [WLAN]).

Meine 2 Cents

bashir

----------

## hoschi

Na, dann holen wir den Thread mal wieder hoch *nen_bruch_heb*  :Very Happy: 

Ich bin inzwischen begeisterte Enlightenment16/17-Nutzer, Enlightenment wandelt sich gerade von WindowManager zum Desktop, und wird hoffentlich bald fertig sein:

- läuft überall Framebuffer, DirectFB, X, OpenGL

- OpenGL-Beschleunigung in Enlightenment17 (Longhorn und WGF sind nur wieder der Beweis, ich zitiere Steve Jobs an dieser Stelle...besser nicht, sind nicht ganz fünf Jahre  :Very Happy: )

- schlank

- nettes iCandys z.B. Engage Startleiste, Systemtray und Taskbar in einem sieht wie MacOS-X aus - prädikt lecker, und extrem schnell (womit wir wieder bei OpenGL wären)

- Enlightenment verdient den Namen Window-Manager noch, im Gegensatz zu Metacity, was ich jetzt mal dreisst als Krüppel bezeichne - Entschuldigt, aber Enlightenment kann sich Fensterposition, Fenstergröße, Fensterart und Desktop merken, macht das mal mit Metacity *hust*

- Eterm, und die Shell schwebt auf dem Desktop - kein Scrollbalken, keine Menüs, kein Fensterrahmen  :Smile: 

- EFL Enlightment-Foundation-Librarys sind komplett überarbeit bzw. neu

- vielversprechender Filemanager (noch stark in der Entwicklung)

- keine bescheurte Roadmap wie bei Gnome, die auf biegen und brechen eingehalten wird: "When it's done!"

Ich benütze, aber auch ab und zu Gnome - das Gnome-Panel und die Konfigurationswerkzeuge sind einfach Klasse, ich vertrete die Meinung:

Ein Desktop ist genau so gut, wie sehr in sein Anwender mag  :Smile: 

Es gibt nur eine Sache an der ich mehr unter Linux hänge als an Enlightenment, und das ist die Shell - zusammen mit VESAFB-TNG und Gensplash mind. genau so schön anzusehen wie ein guter Desktop* - für mich wäre Linux einfach kein Linux ohne Shell, da würde ich sogar auf den schönsten Desktop verzichten  :Very Happy: 

*und oft genug schneller und praktischer

----------

## Sas

Ich finde gerade den Splash-Kram nervig. Framebuffer ist aufgrund der Auflösung natürlich - nicht nur, aber gerade auf TFTs - toll, gensplash machts aber wieder unübersichtlich und nimmt oft auch Platz weg.

Und Eterm ist doch unabhängig vom verwendeten WM/DE einsetzbar. Da fehlen mir allerdings Tabs, ich mag die Konsole =)

----------

## Sumpfdrache

Als Windowmanager benutz ich Enlightenment (16.7) mit einem "physischen" Desktop, der in 6 virtuelle (3x2 untereinander) aufgeteilt ist. Oben links ein gkrellm (sticky), auf Desktop 1 ein transparentes Eterm, Desktop 2 hat den Konqueror, D3 xmms, D4 Mozilla Mail. Als Startleiste hab ich den Kicker vom KDE...

Ich liebe am Enlightenment, daß ich seitbare Pager machen und alle Einstellungen der Applikationen mit remember (rechte Maustaste auf dem Fensterrahmen) merken lassen kann. Als Theme verwende ich Aphex: Solides stylishes schnörkelloses Chrome...

http://www.arcor.de/palb/alben/59/813359/1280_6566323262646462.jpg

http://www.arcor.de/palb/alben/59/813359/1280_3865623262363736.jpg

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - läuft überall Framebuffer, DirectFB, X, OpenGL
> 
> 

 

fluxbox auch

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - OpenGL-Beschleunigung in Enlightenment17 (Longhorn und WGF sind nur wieder der Beweis, ich zitiere Steve Jobs an dieser Stelle...besser nicht, sind nicht ganz fünf Jahre )
> 
> 

 

Mit fluxbox auch

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - schlank
> 
> 

 

fluxbox auch

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - nettes iCandys z.B. Engage Startleiste, Systemtray und Taskbar in einem sieht wie MacOS-X aus - prädikt lecker, und extrem schnell (womit wir wieder bei OpenGL wären)
> 
> 

 

gut, fluxbox selber hat sowas nicht (wer braucht auch denn sowas, wenn man hotkey mit der Tastatur einstellen kann? ), aber es gibt Programme, mit denen du es auch unter Fluxbox zum Laufen bringen kannst.

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - aber Enlightenment kann sich Fensterposition, Fenstergröße, Fensterart und Desktop merken
> 
> 

 

das kann fluxbox auch

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - Eterm, und die Shell schwebt auf dem Desktop - kein Scrollbalken, keine Menüs, kein Fensterrahmen 
> 
> 

 

Wie mein Vorgänger: Eterm ist WindowManager/Desktop Env. unabhängig. Und aterm kann auch dasselbe und aterm ist schlanker als Eterm.

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - vielversprechender Filemanager (noch stark in der Entwicklung)
> 
> 

 

von fluxbox selber gibt es kein solches Programm. Aber wozu sollte ich einen Filemanager benutzen, wenn ich die wunderbare shell hab?

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - keine bescheurte Roadmap wie bei Gnome, die auf biegen und brechen eingehalten wird: "When it's done!"
> 
> 

 

ich weiß nicht, was ein Roadmap ist (noch nie unter Fluxbox gehört) also gehe ich davon aus, dass Fluxbox es auch nicht hat. 

 :Smile: 

----------

## hoschi

 *Sas wrote:*   

> Ich finde gerade den Splash-Kram nervig. Framebuffer ist aufgrund der Auflösung natürlich - nicht nur, aber gerade auf TFTs - toll, gensplash machts aber wieder unübersichtlich und nimmt oft auch Platz weg.
> 
> Und Eterm ist doch unabhängig vom verwendeten WM/DE einsetzbar. Da fehlen mir allerdings Tabs, ich mag die Konsole =)

 

Letzters ist nicht ganz korrekt, Eterm wird um viele seiner "iCandy"-Features von Metacity beraubt, übrigens war dass der ürsprünglich Grund von Gnome auf Enlightenment zu wechseln, als Window-Manager...hat sich dann aber als Desktop auch durchgesetzt.

----------

## hoschi

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   
> 
> - läuft überall Framebuffer, DirectFB, X, OpenGL
> 
>  
> ...

 

ich hab doch gar nicht gesagt das fluxbox schlechter wäre *heul*

ich habe fluxbox zugegeben noch nicht eingesetzt, und ich weiß das fluxbox zu den wohl beliebtesten "desktops/window-manager" überhaupt gehört, fluxbox hat seinen guten ruf sicher nicht umsonst  :Smile: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

@hoshi:

Für mich war dein Post so: Du sagst, dass Ent. von Window Manager zu Desktop wandelt und deine Beispiele scheinen die Begründung dafür zu sein. Und deshalb wollte ich sagen, wenn das so ist, dann wäre Fluxbox auch ein Desktop environment aber fluxbox ist sicherlich keins.

----------

